# Pumilio almirante Question



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey, 
I just purchase a pair or probable pair of pumilio almirante, and was wondering if anyone would have advices on the care, wasn't sure if they were similar to thumbnails. This pair of froggie would be consider my first pumilio, the tank spec i maintain the tank temperature in the day time 77 degree and night 68 degree. the tank is 20 vert with many broms, pothos, and film canister everywhere, there is no top cover plants, due to the light being too close to the tank which burn any plants on top. I have not seeded the tank, but will do so this weekend. currently feeding FF with a tiny banana on the cap to maintain the flies at one spot. I do hear the male call, but not too loud, or long calls..short calls once in awhile. If the male is calling, does that mean their living condition is good? final question, is it bad idea to seed the tank now that the frog are in there..? any advice would be appreciated.

Milez


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

not to sound mean but before anyone tears into you I would in the future study then buy, everything you need to know is on this site! use the search option and look for pum care.


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

I would suggest starting here

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/17486-dendrobates-pumilio-advanced-expert.html


----------



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

Did most of my research, just looking for some opinion, i'm aware that the site has alot of information, and i have done many research prior to purchasing them.  just wanted to see what temperature people maintain their tank at..

Milez


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey Milez my local SCADS buddy.

I would agree to do some rsearch on the others threads. But I personally have a breeding pair of almirante and they are fairly easy to breed. I just keep my temps aaround 70-72 and mist at least twice a week to keep everything moist. Feed in moderation daily, they are not tincs, so you dont need to feed that much. I already have had two succesful froglets from them and just yesterday I found 3 diffrent clutches of about 4 eggs each.

Hope this helps


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

dart666 said:


> not to sound mean but before anyone tears into you I would in the future study then buy, everything you need to know is on this site! use the search option and look for pum care.


He sounds like he's doing just fine though. Those temps are fine. Pumilio even prefer it in the low eights, though mid to high 70s is fine. They'll deposit tadpoles in any container of water including old beer cans and laundry detergent containers in polluted areas lol. Probably going to want to use the broms before anything though. Make sure you have a lot of leaf litter, broms, nice terrain. 

You said 20 gallon vert...what do you mean by that? 20 vert can mean different things to different people. 20 gallon tall, 20 Gallon extra tall, 20 gallon long vert conversion, 20 gallon tall vert conversion, so gallon extra tall vert conversion...haha If it's a 20 long vert that's not enough floor space. But any of the others are fine.

The conditions are fine though. What's the humidity like? I know people that say to keep pumilio really wet and mega humid, and others that say to mist a lot, but tons of ventilation and overall drier tank as far as air humidity goes. I keep mine in 20 gallon high vert conversions and high 70s.

Definitely seed with springtails as much as possible and get them going...because when they breed it will be good if the tank is crawling with springtails for the tiny froglets at first. Some will take wingless melanogaster right OOW though. Depends. I'm sure you'll enjoy them though! 

While pumilio are no longer considered advanced frogs, they are definitely different from other darts. 

Take care and good luck!
D


----------



## Ross (Feb 10, 2008)

With regards to seeding, I recommend doing it at night a few hours after the frogs have nestled in to sleep. This will allow your springtails to find shelter before your frogs devour them.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a pair of pums (el dorado). Great frogs 

Sounds like you've got it pretty well in hand. I keep my tank from high 60s to mid 70s. From what I've read, they can take temps up to the low 80s but don't need it. My pair have given me one froglet and they've got some tads in the cans. I don't do anything special to them. Just mist them and toss in some flies when I see the loose fly population has dwindled. Since I have a froglet in the tank, I make sure there are always at least a few flies in there, just to make sure he has enough available food. 

Their tank is loaded with springs! And I add them frequently. It's so neat to hear and see the leaves rustling as the frogs are foraging for springtail snacks.

Take my experience as it is offered; advice from a noob.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

IMO this one of the most informative threads on pumilio....
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...robates-pumilio-experiences-keeping-tips.html


----------



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

thanks for all the important info, will continue to read and learn more about them, they are some very bold frogs.. always out running around all the time..

i'll try to get some picture when i get the chance..

Milez


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

The fact that some people keep them at low humidity with temps in 80s...and high humidity and low 70s, shows how much more hardy pumilio are than people think. I've brought tincs home from a half hour drive after buying them. They look SO stressed , especially the first night. Some pumilio are calling the minute you put them in a new tank. Plus that's after shipping them across the country lol Ask the guy who I sold my yellow belly pair to. He got them yesterday and they're already calling and eating.


----------

